# Stranger calling...



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

:voorhees: Just saw the first commercials for the remake of When a Stranger Calls. 
While I personally think that "Have you checked the children", is one of the scariest lines ever committed to film, well, been there, done that. 
I realy can't see the remake bringing anything interesting to the table.:voorhees: :xbones: :ninja:


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Hmmm... I love urban legends. I may have to go see this. Is there a trailer up for viewing anywhere?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Hmm. I believe the website is www.Whenastrangercalls.com


----------

